# UFC 57 Results



## Andrew Green (Feb 5, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> - Jeff Monson defeats Branden Lee Hinkle by Submission (Arm Choke) 4:35 of round 1


 Damn he's a big big guy... Pure muscle on that choke. Wrapped a arm around his neck from north south and squeezed. Tapped out and was a sleep right after.



> - Paul Buentello defeats Gilbert Aldana by TKO (strikes) at 2:27 of round 2


 Both those guys took some heavy ones, Aldana just took more.  Amazing he stayed standing as long as he did...



> - Joe Riggs defeated Nick Diaz by unanimous decision (29-28, 30-27, 29-28)


 Diaz took round 1, but Riggs came back hard in 2 and 3.

 Now there is a rumor going around that after the fight at the hospital they had some words and ended with Diaz KOing him at the hospital...



> - Renato Sobral defeated Mike Van Arsdale by Rear Naked Choke at 2:21 of round 1


 Short, sweet and pretty one-sided.  Basically, what everyone expected   Title shot should be along soon.



> - Marcio Cruz defeated Frank Mir by TKO (strikes) at 4:10 of round 1


 Big upset, he got cut bad. Couldn't see out of the eye and tried to fight anyway. Basically just trying to stall till the end of the round so he could get it closed, didn't quite make it though.



> - Brandon Vera defeated Justin Eilers by KO at 1:25 of round 1


 Boot to the head, knee to the head, flat on his face and out.  



> - Chuck Liddell retains his UFC Light-Heavyweight title by knocking out Randy Couture at 1:28 of round 2


 Randy refused to commit, played it cautious and got hit a few times. Slipped a little, looked like he was trying to shoot and changed his mind and got rocked, Chuck moved in and finished him off.

=======

And the Big News of the night?

[FONT=Verdana,MS Sans Serif]In the post fight interview after his loss to Chuck Liddell Randy Couture announced that this was the last time he would fight in the Octagon, and was now retired, and it was time to try something different.

Seems like there is no doubt that he will soon be inducted into the UFC Hall of Fame. 

2x LHW Champion
2x HW Champion
2x runner-up at the          NCAA National Championships
4x national champion in Greco-Roman wrestling
3x All-American in college
Pan Am Games champion
9th at the 1997 World Championship in Poland
Ultimate Fighter season 1 coach[/FONT]


----------



## Cujo (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the post but, CRAP, I was hoping that Randy could do it one more time.

Pax
Cujo


----------

